# **** King of the Hill ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I was out locating some lion tracks yesterday and all of a sudden I felt like I was being watched--- and I was.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pic, well how about the tracks, lol ?????


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I would love to hunt that fella right there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic. Cat, immature but in 3 yrs should be full.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now that is just cool


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Great pic Cat !


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow! Cool pics! Don't see that to often around here in TN.... ok, never. lol.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ed--- I found a lion track (4 1/2 inches wide) about 4-500 yards down below the ram that's pictured. Looked like he had gone through the night before and has headed away from the bedded sheep and up into the cliffs---maybe he had a full bellie. Theres two big toms that hunt this area. This place is tuff to hunt since most of it is vertical---he!!--- the hound hunters don't even waste their time there since the dogs don't have a chance of follow'in one of the big cats across the terrain.

If theres sheep around--- theres lions around--- sooner or later I'm gonna bump into one of the furry felines in those high rocks.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well good luck on getting one of them. I tried all last season but no luck.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome picture, wish we had a few more of them around here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great picture Cat! Good luck the the kitty cats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This picture really doesn't do this area Justus but look'in closely, one can see its mainly strait up and down so it gets tuff some days hunt'in it.

This is where the big rams and the big cats hang out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Winter range, all cat country and a few mulies.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking country for sure, but at my age I will set at the bottom and drink a beer and you can tell me what you saw on the top, lol or better yet chase it down to me !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome looking country, I wouldn't mind crawling around those peaks for a while.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Crawling .... That would be me.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck on the Cat hunt, that is an awesome picture...thanks


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Crawling .... That would be me.


Mmmm... if you would be crawling, I probably would be slithering! Knees are toast, can move decently but a lot of up and down requires a breather on the knees.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice and nice...


----------

